# where is Harold_V



## necromancer (Sep 28, 2019)

hello fellow refiners, i have been absent for a very long while.
as i was reading through the posts today i noticed that i didn't see any posts from Harold_V, hope is all well !!


----------



## butcher (Sep 28, 2019)

Hello, necromancer,

Harold has not posted, or visited since June of 2016.
I Have tried to contact him lately, with no luck.
I also hope all is well.


----------



## Johnny5 (Sep 28, 2019)

For years Harold was the closest thing to a father I had. Out of respect to him I do not want to pinpoint a specific issue, however I feel comfortable saying that he (as well as many others, myself included) simply grew tired of things that were happening on the forum. So we, and several others, left. He stayed longer than I did, but then he has more patience than I do. I merely returned to sell my remaining escrap, and equipment. And ironically some of the problems that caused me to leave, are still plaguing the forum to this day, which is why I am hardly on here.


----------



## AshesoftheUniverse (Sep 28, 2019)

Post something controversial and he will show in no time. :lol:


----------



## necromancer (Sep 28, 2019)

good to hear that he is well !

i have also (on the most part) given up on recovering from e waste, i do every now and then buy some scrap for my "retirement fund" the price of Palladium has nicely increased to almost double over the last few years and i'll have a huge button the size of a pizza for my old age fund.

in 2014 i got a call to clean out a old server farm in Toronto that occupied 4 floors of a office tower, that netted me enough capital to start my own construction company & i am now building custom homes, it is easier than trying to buy nitric acid up here in canada LOL


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 28, 2019)

It is a pity.
I would like to tell Mr H how thing have gone following his model.
Not out of the woods but running well.
I too have sworn off all electronics waste except the relay high returning components.
Just not worth the effort.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 28, 2019)

He is still on the Chaski machinist forum. Posted yesterday.


----------



## butcher (Sep 28, 2019)

jimdoc said:


> He is still on the Chaski machinist forum. Posted yesterday.



Thanks, Jimdoc, that is good news, Harold was a man that I had huge respect for, the only reason we have a gold refining forum is that Harold was willing to share his vast knowledge and years of skill and experience to help Noxx (a very young man at the time), and in doing so has helped the world over by revealing the secrets of his trade, which have been held secret from the common man throughout history, bringing those interested in learning and those with knowledge to share their wealth also.

We would not have a forum if it was not for Harold, and it would have never of lasted to this date without his dedication to the members.


I would like to thank the man in person someday, for help he has given to me, the members of the forum and the world.


----------



## anachronism (Sep 28, 2019)

Oh the love for the man is awesome. 

Would anyone like to see the kind of PMs he would send someone he disagreed with or the abuse he gave to people who stood up to him? No of course you wouldn't because nobody likes their idol exposed for the person they really are.

Or the list of people he banned because they knew more than him and wouldn't toe the line and be submissive to him? 

He was a bully. Full of his own self importance and finally it bit him hard when he accused his own moderating team of being subversive to his own agenda. 

He was removed. Check his last posts if you don't believe my points above.


----------



## Phishin_ca (Sep 28, 2019)

Is it better now?


----------



## Slochteren (Sep 28, 2019)

I think the initial question is answered, this is going nowhere, lock it, and or remove the thread, it has nothing to do with refining.

Paul

Verstuurd vanaf mijn FIG-LX1 met Tapatalk


----------



## nickvc (Sep 29, 2019)

I heard from Harold back in February and he and Susan are doing fine, he is concentrating on his workshop and still wants to build a steam locomotive but isn’t sure he has the time but will continue to do what he can.


----------



## butcher (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank you for the update Nick, I have also wondered how Susan has been doing.


I could imagine that Harold riding a steam locomotive train around the castle he built himself.


----------



## Johnny5 (Sep 29, 2019)

butcher said:


> Thank you for the update Nick, I have also wondered how Susan has been doing.
> I could imagine that Harold riding a steam locomotive train around the castle he built himself.



I could see that too. Long hair and beard blowing out the window as he sounds the train horn. That just seems like something he'd do. Every now and then we go by their house. A few years back we had planned on going to see him and Susan for his birthday. He was obsessed with blueberry pie and there's a diner about 10 minutes from their house that makes them from scratch. Unfortunately we didn't make it. He had the best stories, and I loved talking to Susan, she was so sweet. 
My wife and I struggled financially back when the forum first started, and within a very short time, I built a brick and morter pressurized lab, and our lives turned around 180 degrees. Now we are fleet owners hauling material in the private sector, and I can honestly say that I owe a lot of our success to Harold, Steve, and Chris. Had it not been for them, we would have had a much harder time making it through that time in our lives.

I know that this thread was asking where Harold is, however it was posted in Bar and Grill, so I am taking the opportunity to share some gratitude for *all* of our moderators, not just the ones that were here from the start.


----------



## niks neims (Sep 30, 2019)

Joining this forum few years after he left, reading his posts, for me he has always seemed as one of those mythical heroes from history or works of fiction  

They. get. things. done. Stubborn bullies, they... But in reality it probably is annoying and obnoxious... You think it would be fun being co-workers with John McClaine or going to see a movie with Adolf?

still the man was a master of rhetoric, despite, his, at times questionable resolve, hope he is well!


----------



## rickbb (Oct 3, 2019)

I always got along with him and respected him. Then again it was clear that I was here to learn and not teach or preach. Glad he's still well.


----------



## Geo (Oct 4, 2019)

It's been before Ken died since I heard from Harold. He was still alive and well. He is still on a C&C machinist forum but I can't remember the name.


----------

